# at least someone is calling a spade a spade



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Obama's meeting with Philippines leader cancelled after his tasteless remark about president | Fox News

Gotta hand it to this guy


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> Obama's meeting with Philippines leader cancelled after his tasteless remark about president | Fox News
> 
> Gotta hand it to this guy


Yeah, the "thing" can't control the drug flow here, or maybe does not want to, further planned destruction?

Duterte is right, she was a NL whore.

His method of extermination is a great idea, no post mortem cost, unlike a jail sentence.

IMO, drug dealers are the equivalent of a murderer in the first degree and deserve extermination.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

So far I'm liking the Phillipino Leader...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Since we obviously ignore inconvenient restraints like the President needing to be a native born citizen, can we elect Duterte?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Obamaazz is numbered , soon most of the other country leaders will feel the same way , if not all ready .


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> Since we obviously ignore inconvenient restraints like the President needing to be a native born citizen, can we elect Duterte?


Actually he may be more qualified than o'slimer, he was born in the Philippines before they were given independence from us in 46.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Actually he may be more qualified than o'slimer, he was born in the Philippines before they were given independence from us in 46.


I stand corrected.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

He is driving the left absolutely crazy. My fear is they portray his actions as "extreme" and use the UN to stop him. Start sanctions or some other crap, and use him as the catalyst to a new world order.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

what does Obammy expect? .... he let the Chinese get away with their insult - not any difference than in the old days of US segregation - the Chinese made Obammy sit in the back of the bus .... 

takes a just a little class & a pair of balls to stand up for what's proper for the office of the US president - Obammy should have remained on the plane until a proper stairway was brought up - otherwise a targeted timetable to depart kicks in .... the field hand got whipped by the cracker on orders from the plantation master ....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The rest of the world thinks BHOzo is a little transgendered bitch. :vs_laugh:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> The rest of the world thinks BHOzo is a little transgendered bitch. :vs_laugh:


The rest of the world thinks BHOzo is a GANGA HEADED little transgendered bitch. :vs_laugh:

Slippy, I embellished for you.

The Mooch owns the balls in that family.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Putin is laughing his azz off - the lowly bottom skum Chinese force the PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES - LEADER OF THE FREE WORLD to exit the official presidential plane, thru the garbage door - right next to the poop shoot for emptying the toilets ....

how far the UNITED STATES has fallen ....


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Slippy said:


> So far I'm liking the Phillipino Leader...


I don't like the Philiipino leader. It seems he wants us to apologize for treating the Philippines like a colony before WW2 and publically cursed the Pope.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Duterte is a low life dictator. Don't get me wrong, I don't like barry, but duterte is a tyrant. He is mouthy and he is arrogant. Duterte is not to far on becoming to be like idi Amin dada of Uganda. Since the little bastard took office in June 30 this year, over 2000 people had been killed by the govt, civilian vigilantes and other criminals. He publicly told the police that if they arrest druggies, they get a thank you and Pat on their backs. If they kill them, they get a medal and monetary award. If a civilian kills a druggie, he gets monetary award. So with that statement coming from the leader of the country, what do you think would happen? Killings every where. Druggies killing druggies, cops wanting to make extra money killing whomever they can and saying they are druggies even they are not. Also, this douchebag president has the nerve to tell the US that we have no right questioning his government sanctioned massacre when we send his country approximately $200 million a year in aid. The US also protects the Philippines from Chinese incursion which is already happening as we speak. We helped out a great deal during the typhoon that destroyed towns and killed a lot of people. We provided food, meds, water and money to rebuild. And this is what we get from this little prick. I say cut them off, no aid to the bastards and move the US forces out of there. We have Cambodia and Thailand that treats us with respect. I was born and raised in the Philippines, I know the Filipino people very well. Filipinos are good people, especially when they are not in the Philippines. But if they are in the country, for some crazy reason they become desperately stupid. They sell their votes to politicians and they are hard to reason with. I hate to say it, but the Philippines need to be invaded by foreign forces so we could save their dumb asses again. Just like what happened after the US liberated them from the Spaniards in the 1800's and the Japanese during WW2. But give it sometime, some sniper is going to plug his ass with a match grade 308 one of these days. There are still Filipinos that follow the Constitution of the Philippines (which is a near copy of the US Constitution by the way).


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

John Galt said:


> I don't like the Philiipino leader. It seems he wants us to apologize for treating the Philippines like a colony before WW2 and publically cursed the Pope.


The US doesn't have anything to apologize for. If anything, the Filipinos should be thanking the US for saving their butts... Twice. And the US continues to help them.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I am so sad to see the Philippines to be in this sad state again. Being ruled by another tyrant that the people voted for. I took part in the Philippine revolution in February 22, 1986. I was just a kid but even then I didn't like tyrants. I had to stand in front of tanks and soldiers to block them, I was unarmed. 

Does anyone have an idea how it feels to fight a powerful tyrant unarmed. Fighting with just the thought that when you get killed you were righteous and what you're doing is the right thing. That is the worst feeling in the world and never again I will be unarmed.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I knew both Benigno and Corazon Aquino, they lived on the same lake, less than a half mile from me.

Both were very nice and polite people.

I was, along with the PD, told not to interfere when the State Department gave them the bums rush out of the country in 83, to awaiting death. 

The home here was dozed and the servant quarter house moved, to prevent any sort of memorial pilgrimage site to be established.

A bunch of high priced condo's were built on the site, nothing remains but a chain link fence.

That pig Marcos and his slut shoe freak wife Imelda were behind the assassination.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Benigno Aquino Jr. Is the son of the speaker of national assembly. Also a traitor and a Japanese colloborator. He was going to be executed but the lucky bastard caught a heart attack before he could be executed. Same results, but the execution would have been righteous.... A lot of people still support the Aquino's in the Philippines, but they are crooks just like Marcos.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> I knew both Benigno and Corazon Aquino, they lived on the same lake, less than a half mile from me.
> 
> Both were very nice and polite people.
> 
> ...


Rumor has it that Imelda Marcos ordered the assassination because o'le Ferdy is getting soft with their enemies. Ferdy was shocked when he heard the news of the assassination. He thought that he had a monopoly on all the killings. Well, surprise surprise.... His wife was worst than him.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

6811 said:


> Benigno Aquino Jr. Is the son of the speaker of national assembly. Also a traitor and a Japanese colloborator. He was going to be executed but the lucky bastard caught a heart attack before he could be executed. Same results, but the execution would have been righteous.... A lot of people still support the Aquino's in the Philippines, but they are crooks just like Marcos.


I knew nothing about their politics, still don't.

I would meet them along the road as they took a walk, and chatted with them.

I did not even know of their prominence until the assassination.

When state dept. involved itself here, I thought it was just another illegal person deportation.

I should have known better, it would have been INS not State.

On the face, they were voluntarily going back to the islands, not so, they were forced out probably with the collusion of the WH and Marcos.

6811, your avatar is quite fitting to you.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> I knew nothing about their politics, still don't.
> 
> I would meet them along the road as they took a walk, and chatted with them.
> 
> ...


Wow... That's an info no one knew in the Philippines. The story goes, ninoy ( benigno Aquino Jr.) Was allowed by Marcos to come to the US for treatment after a heart attack. He then stayed in the US and was going to for the rest of his life. But in 83 he decided to return to challenge Marcos again. Supposedly he knew the people were sick and tired of Marcos and they wanted change. By him returning to the Philippines he could ignite a protest and an election. Well, he was killed in the airport upon arrival. His death did ignite Lot's of protest which lead to a snap election ordered by Marcos. He wanted to prove to the nation that the people wanted him to continue to rule. He won the election by a landslide. Of course the results were bogus. The people protested followed by a coup. Then the people came out and supported the rebels. The people blocked the soldiers and tanks. The protest turned into a revolution which eventually overthrown the dictator ferdinand marcos. But as always, Filipinos never learn. They elected marcos' son as a senator and Imelda a congresswoman. Figure that one out....


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> 6811, your avatar is quite fitting to you.


Thanks you sir, I take that as a compliment....☺


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

To add further detail to it, State had called the PD, told us to ignore any 911 type calls from them, and that they were not being kidnapped!

They further said that the state dept. was "escorting" them to the plane and not to interfere with them.

Nothing leading up to the snatch made any sense, I asked the chief if he bought any of it, he just shrugged his shoulders.

I did not put any of it together until he was shot, had almost no info before that, that would have raised any flags.

He was taken out of here against his will.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

6811 said:


> Thanks you sir, I take that as a compliment....☺


It is.


----------

